# Should I be worried?



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok so Friday night i got a really bad charlie horse in my left calf. Ive always been told to eat bananas because of the potassium. I dont like bananas so i went to GNC to get some supplements for the potassium. well all day today i keep getting this feeling that my *right* calf is going to lock up. WTF? has anyone ever had this problem or even heard of it?

what should i do?

B


----------



## rabbit (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know what you should do but I have experienced it before. When I go up on my toes the muscle seems to cramp. Also sometimes when I eat something right before training I get cramps during training.

It is hard to say what is causing it. You are probably going to have to do something different than what you are doing now if you are getting them consistently.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 28, 2008)

rabbit said:


> I don't know what you should do but I have experienced it before. When I go up on my toes the muscle seems to cramp. Also sometimes when I eat something right before training I get cramps during training.
> 
> It is hard to say what is causing it. You are probably going to have to do something different than what you are doing now if you are getting them consistently.


thanks. I went by GNC and talked to the nutritionist there and he recommended some stuff (only about 12 bucks so i figured why not). He gave me a couple idea on what to do. He says mainly it probably due to poor circulation and since I havent been in the dojo that much, therefore not working my legs as often he figured that might be part of the cause. He recommended more cardio and to limit caffine (constricts blood vessels). Ill try it and see what it does.

B


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 28, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> He recommended more cardio and to limit caffine (constricts blood vessels). Ill try it and see what it does.


 
Good advice, but stay low impact with the cardio or you'll trade one leg pain for another.
Peace.


----------



## kailat (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello I just read this post.  I thought i'd chime in here for a brief moment.  I've had several of these daggum buggers in the past, and im certain i'll have more to come.  I get them alot either at night while I lay in bed and stretch,  or the most recent one was on the tredmill running.  It was the weirdest thing...I was running and I heard a pop!  I immedietly fell off the tredmill in teh middle of the gym.. talk about embarrassing.. I coudl not stand up or walk..I had 3 people help me to the dressing room.  It was crazy..  I never went to the doctor for it, I just wrapped it up when i got home stayed off of it and walked on crutches for about 2 weeks..  It eventually healed up..  But just last week the same leg/calf area as i was sitting on the couch just after a light cardi workout my calf locked up and it was excrutiating...  I've had these for many years... i have no idea what causes them or how to get rid of them other than jump up and down and scream like a little girl... LOL that usually helps...

good luck, if you find out anything please  let me know


----------



## rabbit (Jan 28, 2008)

We all get cramps at one time or another. Most of the time the problem goes away.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 28, 2008)

I was having BAD leg cramps for a while and eating bananas like they were going out of style. I finally started taking a multivitamin daily and aside from the charlie horse that was inflicted on me in sparring, no more cramps for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't tell you what to do but I use to get cramps in my calf all the time when I was in my late teens and early twenties. I started getting them again when I started CMA when I was 30 but at 30 whenever I felt the feeling coming on I would do some light stretching and that helped me.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the advise. I do take multivitamins along with some seperate supplements. I think its mostly do to poor ciculation and the decrease in cardio from not being in the dojo. Im take some stuff to help circulation and Im back in the dojo as of tonight so hopefully it will get better. If I dont see any improvement in a week or so Ill go to the doctor.

B


----------



## morph4me (Jan 29, 2008)

There is a pressure point on top of the foot where the bones of the big toe and the one next to it come together, gouging that point with your knuckle relaxes the muscle. It's not a cure, but it takes care of the pain almost immediately.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2008)

morph4me said:


> There is a pressure point on top of the foot where the bones of the big toe and the one next to it come together, gouging that point with your knuckle relaxes the muscle. It's not a cure, but it takes care of the pain almost immediately.


ill try that. the pain is not there (for now) its just the muscle grabbing like it wants to lock up that is the problem. it is seriously the weirdest thing ive ever had happen to me

B


----------



## kosho (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the same issue. My right calf locks up so tight the pain is truly up there. I also hate bananas. BUT, I eat 1 every other day now and drink water. I blend the Banana with some milk and what ever else to kill the taste. My calf lock ups are almost gone now Once in a while i will get one coming on and can stop it or slow it down from truly hurting. BUT if I stop the every other day thing it will come back. Try it you will see it will help you. 

Blend it with milk / Ice / and what ever you want for the taste.
some times I add kalua LOL.

Kosho


----------

